# Guest Rewards points question (2 passengers on same reservation)



## Rasputin (Jan 5, 2020)

I am wondering if someone can explain how points are awarded in these situations:

1. If there are two travelers on the same reservation and only one is a guest rewards member, how are the points for the trip awarded? Does the guest rewards member get points for both travelers?

2. If both travelers on the same reservation are guest rewards members how the points awarded in that instance? 

3. How are the points handled for two travelers in a sleeping car accommodation?

4. Does the awarding of points depend on which guest rewards member paid for the reservation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 5, 2020)

You only earn points for yourself. As to room(ette)s, the 1st passenger listed gets the points for the room charge. Each person, if AGR members, get points for their rail fare


----------



## willem (Jan 5, 2020)

I assume you are asking about points for travel rather than points for buying the ticket(s) with an AGR-branded credit card.



Rasputin said:


> 1. If there are two travelers on the same reservation and only one is a guest rewards member, how are the points for the trip awarded? Does the guest rewards member get points for both travelers?
> 
> 2. If both travelers on the same reservation are guest rewards members how the points awarded in that instance?
> 
> ...



*AmtrakBlue* beat me to it. What she says is consistent with my understanding and experience.

1 and 2. As *AmtrakBlue* said, each AGR member gets points for his or her coach, business class, Acela first class, or rail fare cost. If a traveler is not an AGR member, no points are awarded for that person's fare. Specifically, the AGR member does not get points for the traveling companion's travel. I don't know how the fares are assigned to the travelers if the fares are not equal (e.g., from two different buckets).

3. As *AmtrakBlue* said, the first passenger gets the points for the accommodation charge if two or more people are listed for the accommodation. This would typically be a room or an automobile on the AutoTrain. If two travelers have two rooms, each traveler gets points for one room. I don't know how the points are split if the two rooms have different accommodation charges.

4. No.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 5, 2020)

Only the passenger(s) with an AGR number get points...you provide that at the time you make the reservation. If only you have a number, you only get points for your portion of the trip. Within reason, you can provide an AGR number after the trip... have your companion sign up. You can get a signing bonus for that too!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 5, 2020)

You can associate your AGR number to your reservation at anytime prior to travel, but that is the key. Only that specific passenger, and only if (s)he has associated her/his AGR number to her/his reservation, can earn points for the travel. It does not matter who paid for the trip, or even if (s)he is traveling.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 6, 2020)

Those responses are very helpful and I now have an understanding of how this works. Thanks very much.


----------



## Lashaun R Hall (Jan 29, 2020)

That's not fair in my opion


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 29, 2020)

Lashaun R Hall said:


> That's not fair in my opion



Life isn’t fair. [emoji6]


----------



## Lashaun R Hall (Jan 29, 2020)

That's why we as people try to make it fair well at least I do anyway


----------

